# Neu hier...



## Grobi (23. Apr. 2012)

Hallo und guten Abend,
ich bin neu hier.

Zuerst einmal zu meiner Person:
Also, ich bin ein fast 16-jähriger Schüler eines Gymnasiums in Bayern.
Meine Hobbies sind dementsprechend v. A. meine Schule, Biologie, Lesen, Paläontologie, Schach, etc...
Wobei sich meine wirklichen Interessengebiete stark aufgliedern:
Zuerst einmal halte ich Diplopoden, also Riesentausendfüßer, wobei das viel schlimmer klingt als es ist. Gemeint sind weder irgendwelche tödlich giftigen Skolopender oder Hundertfüßer, noch 30cm lange Archispirostreptus gigas... Meine Arten werden nur 5-15cm lang, sind alle ungefährlich, und werden von mir teilweise auch gezüchtet.
2. interessiere ich mich stark für Ornithologie, wobei da meine Schwerpunkte am ehesten bei ausgestorbenen und flugunfähigen Arten liegen.
3. interessiere ich mich sehr für Zoos und kenne zootechnisch den Großteil Deutschlands.  
    Da sind  meine absoluten Lieblingstiere neben Vögeln auch noch Tapire und Manatis.
Nun aber zu dem Punkt weshalb ich jetzt hier bin:
Ich habe es auch mit dem Gärtnern. Das führt uns jetzt schon direkt zu meinem Anliegen:

Dieses Jahr, bzw. vor einer Woche haben wir einen Teich bekommen, 250l, Fertigteich.
Ich möchte de Teich jedenfalls so einrichten, dass v. A. einheimische Tiere kommen.
Dass Fische, __ Muscheln, etc keinen Sinn machen, weiß ich schon.
Nun aber zu meiner 1. Frage:
Sind bei einer solchen Teichgröße Amphibien zu erwarten?
Es ist zwar so, dass unser Garten relativ groß ist, Teiche mit massenhaft Fröschen wenige Kilometer entfernt sind und nur Land dazwischen liegt, aber ob irgendwelche Amphibien wegen einem solchen kleinen Teich kommen würden?
Die einzigen, die ich mir vorstellen könnte, wären __ Unken, aber ich denke, dafür wird der Teich im Sommer nicht wirklich warm genug....
(Es geht mir auch nicht irgendwie darum, dauernd Tiere auf die Hand zu nehmen und damit vor den Kameras zu posieren, ich will nur für sie einen geeigneten Lebensraum schaffen.)
2. Frage: Ab wann sind eigentlich die ersten Insekten etc zu erwarten?
und 3. Frage: Ist es hilfreich, den Teich mit anderem Teichwasser anzuimpfen.
Denn ich weiß nicht, woher das ganze Zooplankton, vom dem alles abhängt, kommen soll.
Mücken- und andere Larven kann ich mir schon erklären, aber Wasserflöhe, ...
Wir hätten ja noch Wasser von der Wanne mit den __ Schwertlilien und da sind Pantofeltierchen oÄ drinnen, aber da habe ich gerade ein Problem mit Schwebalgen und ich weiß nicht, ob das der Wasserqualität nicht stark schaden könnte...
Jetzt habe ich noch Fragen zu den Wasserpflanzen:
Ich habe jetzt in der Sumpfzone __ Froschlöffel, Tannenwedel, __ Blutweiderich und Sumpfcalla, als Sauerstoffspender __ Tausendblatt und als Schwimmpflanzen Schwimmfarn und __ Krebsschere. Nun Frage 4: Letztere dümpelt die ganze Zeit mit dem Stiel nach oben im Wasser herum. Was soll ich da tun?
Wie man sich jetzt denken kann, schaut das derzeit bei 4 frisch gekauften Sumpfpflanzen und den Schwimmpflanzen, die derzeit vielleicht 5-10% der Wasseroberfläche bedecken, ziemlich mickrig aus... Eine meiner Schwertlilien kommt später noch in die Tiefwasserzone, aber sonst ist noch nichts geplant. Eigentlich würde ich gerne Seerosen oÄ einsetzen, aber ich habe Bedenken, dass die dann zu groß werden...
Frage 5: Wie sähe es denn mit Nuphar pumila, der kleinen Mummel, aus? Ich kenne deren große Schwester, und die würde definitiv viel zu groß sein. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Ersterer? Oder kann mir jemand eine andere ähnliche Art empfehlen? 
Bis jetzt ist geplant, noch etwas den Schwimmfarn aufzustocken, abzuwarten, abzuwarten und in drei, vier Wochen die __ Schwertlilie und 5-6 Sumpfdeckel- oder Posthornschnecken dann einzusetzen... 

Ich glaube, dass war jetzt schon sehr viel.... 
Hoffentlich hat irgendjemand Zeit, um meine Fragen zu beantworten...
Vielen Dank im Vorraus...
Und wenn irgendetwas unklar ist, fragt einfach....


----------



## Joerg (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

Hallo Grobi,
:Willkommen2

sobald der Lebensraum angemessen erscheint, werden sich Tiere aus der Umgebung ansiedeln.
Insekten werden sich sehr schnell einfinden.
Das Wasser mit schon anderswo vorhandenen Kleinstlebewesen anzuimpfen, sollte durchaus Sinn machen.


----------



## Darven (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

hallo Grobi,  
erstmal herzlich Willkommen!! 

Deine Fragen  kann ich leider nicht beantworten, bin aber schon sehr gespannt auf die Antworten, die Du sicher bekommst.

Schön wäre es ein Foto von Deinem Teich zusehen


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

Hallo & Willkommen Grobi,
da hast Du Dir ja mal mächtig viele Gedanken gemacht...
Da kann ich Marlies nur zustimmen 

Und ein interessantes & aussergewöhnliches Wissensgebiet & Hobbybereich hast Du 

Die Fragen werden mit Sicherheit nicht von einem Beantwortet werden können, aber ich denke sie sind so konkret, dass der ein oder andere ein Teil zu Deinem Puzzle beitragen kann.


----------



## jenso (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

Hallo,

ob Amphibien in den Teich einziehen ist auch von der Umgebung abhängig. In unseren Mini sind relativ schnell __ Molche eingezogen. Mit Insekten, __ Wanzen etc. kannst du quasi sofort nach dem Befüllen rechnen. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast etwas Teichwasser zum Befüllen zu nehmen, ist das sicher nicht verkehrt. Durch Vögel und von dir eingesetzte Wasserpflanzen wird sich genug Kleinstgetier ansiedeln. Was genau, lässt sich vorher nicht sagen und kann sich auch im Laufe der Zeit ändern. Der Blutweiderrich und eventuell die Schwertlinie wären mir etwas groß für den Teich. Du musst aufpassen, dass sie und die Tannenwedel sich nicht übermäßig ausbreiten. 

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## katja (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

hallo grobi, auch von mir :willkommen im forum 

zuerst mal finde ich es auch toll, dass du dich so für natur etc. interessierst und neben der schule auch noch die zeit findest, das zu pflegen und zu erweitern 

 wenn ich da an meine 17-jährige tochter denke, die rennt schreiend, wenn sich ihr nur ein insekt oder __ regenwurm nähert 

ich denke auch nicht, dass du dir sorgen machen musst, der teich könnte ohne leben bleiben.
bei meinem vor 4 wochen angelegten teichlein saß bei einem wasserstand von vielleicht 20 cm schon eine kröte unter der pumpe   die konnte es wohl gar nicht abwarten!

kaum war er dann befüllt und bepflanzt, flitzten auch schon die ersten __ wasserläufer über den teich 

das wird bei dir nicht anders sein  ach ja, und wir wollen natürlich fotos sehen!!


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

:willkommen im Forum!
Wenn Fragen da sind...immer her damit!
Und bei Bildern genau das selbe


----------



## Grobi (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

Hallo, also vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten...
Ich arbeite jetzt mal alle Stichpunkte der Reihe nach ab.
Damit ich schon einmal den wichtigsten Punkt habe, die Bepflanzung:
Bei der __ Schwertlilie hatte ich eh schon Bedenken...
Ich hab die schon seit 3-4 Jahren in so einen Zinkwanne und sie sind seitdem stark gewachsen...
Ich denke, dann ist es am sinnvollsten den Tannenwedel dort einzusetzen. 
Bloß ist da die Wassertiefe 30cm und meine Pflnaze erst ziemlich klein...
Soll ich die morgen ganz unter Wasser setzen, warten, bis sie gewachsen sind, und sie dann ins tiefe Wasser setzen, oder den Pflanzkorb mit der Pflanze mit alten Töpfen, Steinen etc so erhöhen, dass es bei dem bisherigen Niveau bliebt, und dann mit fortschreitendem Wachstum stufenweise den Korb tiefer zu stellen?
Als Folge daraus ist die Vorderseite des Teiches eigentlich bis auf den Kies leer.
Eigentlich will ich da was neues pflanzen, aber bei uns gibt es nur wirklich das Standartsortiment, sodass wir am Wochenende wohin fahren, wo es ziemlich viel Auswahl gibt. Bloß da will ich auch nicht auf Verkäufer oder minimale Schilderchen vertrauen.
Kurz gesagt, kann mir jemand eine einheimische Art empfehlen, die nur bis zu 10 cm hoch, aber dafür gerne starkwüchsig, ist?
Bei den __ Teichrosen warte ich erst einmal ab, oder sind die wirklich so selten?
Dann das Animpfen: Habe ich jetzt gemacht. Da waren aber solche seltsame gelb-braune, kugelförmige "Wesen" mit vielleicht 1-2mm Durchmesser dabei... 
Pantoffeltierchen? Oder was sind das für Wesen? Fotos sind da recht blöd, da die sich relativ schnell bewegen...
Tiere: Ich hoffe relativ stark auf __ Molche... Jedenfalls gab es an unserem Schulteich, bis irgend ein Doofie dort Goldfische ausgesetzt hat, auch welche. Wobei dieser VIEL größer ist, aber auch von Straßen und Siedlungen umgeben ist... Ich denke mal, es waren Teichmolche, oder was ist bei uns die häufigste Molchart???
Jedenfalls war heute ein __ Gelbrandkäfer oÄ zu sehen... :troet
Fotos: Heute war Dauerregen mit wenigen Unterbrechungen angesagt...
Morgen ist es von der Schule her blöd... Ich hoffe auf gute Wetter und das Wochenende....
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*



Grobi schrieb:


> Ich denke, dann ist es am sinnvollsten den Tannenwedel dort einzusetzen.
> Bloß ist da die Wassertiefe 30cm und meine Pflnaze erst ziemlich klein...
> Soll ich die morgen ganz unter Wasser setzen, warten, bis sie gewachsen sind, und sie dann ins tiefe Wasser setzen, oder den Pflanzkorb mit der Pflanze mit alten Töpfen, Steinen etc so erhöhen, dass es bei dem bisherigen Niveau bliebt, und dann mit fortschreitendem Wachstum stufenweise den Korb tiefer zu stellen?


Hallo Grobi,
Ich hatte bei meinem Teichumbau nur noch einen kleinen Rest Tannenwedel.
diesen habe ich in eine Waschschüssel (Durchmesser ca. 32cm, Tiefe 8-10cm) gegeben und während des Teichbau immer drauf geachtet, dass genug Wasser in der Schüssel ist.

Die Tannenwedel haben es mir mit üppigem Wachstum gedankt und aus einem kleinen Rest wurde eine ganze Schüssel voll.

Eingepflanzt habe ich sie dann im Teich direkt in ca. 70cm tiefe.
Und sie wuchsen unbeirrt weiter.

Und ich habe sie letztes Jahr das erste mal Samen abwerfen sehen... 
früher wurden sie immer von den Fischen niedergemacht und kamen nie so weit und waren nahezu verschwunden.


----------



## Grobi (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

Und was hast du für ein Substrat beim Tannenwedel?
Ich würde ja Kies und Sand nehmen, aber ich habe gehört, dass dieser eher schlammigen Untergrund bevorzugt...


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

In der Schüssel hatte ich sie einfach freischwimmend.

Im Teich habe ich sie in einen Pflanzkorb mit Bausand und dann Kieselsteine draufgelegt.


----------



## Grobi (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

Abend, ich melde mich auch mal wieder.
Jetzt ist die Bepflanzung weitgehend kompletiert.
Eine komplette Liste und Fotos folgen morgen.

Hier erstmal meine derzeitigen Fragen:

1. Die __ Krebsschere habe ich jetzt an einer flacheren Stelle so drapiert, dass sie nicht
   umfallen kann. Geht das?
2. Ganz vorne klafft noch ein Loch in der Bepflanzung. Was könnte ich am Besten nehmen?
   Es sollte aber nichts seltenes oder ausgefallenes sein.
3. Ich habe derzeit ein mehr oder weniger großes Problem mit Blütenpollen. Diese   
   schwimmen alle auf so einer seltsamen glänzenden Schicht. Ich glaube, dass es dafür 
   irgendein Fachwort gibt und die Schicht entsteht, wenn keine Bewegung vorhanden ist,
   aber mehr weiß ich dazu nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen?
4. Wäre es diese Woche schon möglich, __ Schnecken einzusetzen?

Das war es erst einmal. Mehr folgt morgen Abend...
Bis dahin, gute Nacht!


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

zu 1. Die __ Krebsschere ist eine Schwimmpflanze, die im Winter oder bei dauerhaft kühlentemperaturen auch absinkt und auch Platz für ihre Nachkommen benötigt.
Sie im Uferbereich zu befestigen mag temporär gehen, ist aber in meinen Augen keine dauerhafte Lösung. Dauerhaft = frei schwimmen lassen.

zu 2. Hast Du mal ein Bild von dem klaffenden Loch? Dann fällt es den Tippgebern etwas einfacher 

zu 3.  Keine Ahnung ob der Film auf dem Wasser einen speziellen Namen hat, aber das ist im Prinzip genau die Schicht an Dreck, die man mit einem Skimmer entfernt

zu 4. kann ich nix zu sagen


----------



## Joerg (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

Moin Grobi,

2. Solche Löcher wachsen recht schnell zu und sind auch nicht schlecht um auch was von dem Biotop zu sehen. 
3. Dieser Film heißt Kahmhaut. Solltest du entfernen, damit genügend Gasaustausch an der Oberfläche stattfinden kann.
4. __ Schnecken hängen meist schon an Pflanzen. Einsetzen kannst du aber auch welche.


----------



## Grobi (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

Vielen Dank erst einmal...

Ja, Kahmhaut, das war es.
Was kann man dagegen tun?
Ich will auch keine Technik am Teich installieren...
Es gibt doch genug Pflanzenteiche ohne Technik, wie sieht es bei denen aus?


----------



## Darven (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

hi Grobi,
jetzt machst Du mir schon lange genug den "Mund wässrig", laß doch mal sehen den Teich!

Ich hatte auch mal ein "LOCH" siehe unten....sah gut aus, ohne Technik - ohne alles nur was kam (Lurche, __ Käfer - __ Libellen - __ Kröten sogar eine __ Ringelnatter hatte ich


----------



## Grobi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

Huhu, also jetzt kommt mal ein Bild.
Wer sich jetzt gestern während der Walpurgisnacht nicht (genug) erschreckt hat, 
dem sei das Bild empfohlen.
Es ist halt noch alles relativ provisorisch, v. A um den Teichrand rum kommen noch Pflanzen, mehr Bodenbelag, etc.
Viel "Spaß" damit.


----------



## Grobi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

Hallo, kann man eigentlich das Bild sehen?
Bei der Themenübersicht steht "kein Bild"?!?


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

ja, man kann das Bild sehen.

Da wartet noch ein wenig arbeit und viel Geduld auf dich


----------



## Grobi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

Oha, und was meinst du damit genau??? 
Bin in Panik!


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

Du bist in Panik?
Mit meiner Aussage meine ich konkret:
Arbeit = das Schlachtfeld um den Teich selber...  (hab grad nicht im kopf ob du geschrieben hast was da passieren soll)
Geduld = Schöpfe aus den mitgeteilten Ideen und setze sie nach eigenem ermessen um... und wenn Du dann geduldig bist, dann entwickelt es sich vielleicht so, wie Du Dir das nach den Vorschlägen und Deinen eigenen vorgestellt hast.

"ein wenig Arbeit und viel Geduld" halt 

Ich wollte damit nichts negatives rüberbringen


----------



## Darven (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

Das ist doch eine prima Ausgangsbasis!  
Dir steht ja alles offen, weißt Du schon wie es werden soll?  
Bei mir ist es ja eher so, dass ich mal mache und hinterher schau wie´s geworden ist.   ABER ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf 

Bin sehr gespannt und hoffe Du zeigst uns Deine einzelnen "Bauabschnitte"


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

Moin Grobi,

um die Wartezeit etwas zu verkürzen, bis sich was an deinem Biotiop tut, würde ich in der Gegend bei Teichbesitzern mal nachfragen.
Die haben meist eine große Anzahl an Pflanzen über. Damit schleppst du dir dann auch gleich __ Schnecken, Libellenlarven, Bakterien, Kleinstlebewesen ... mit ein.


----------



## Grobi (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neu hier...*

Wochen später...
Jetzt ist es schon viel besser.
Die Kahmhaut gibt es kaum mehr.
Die Pflanzen wachsen und die ersten Tiere kommen.
Entgegen meiner Erwartung sind Sumpfcalla, __ Krebsschere und __ Wasserfenchel gut gewachsen.
Auch der Rest wuchert fast schon.
An Tieren sind jetzt schon __ Gelbrandkäfer und Mückenlarven da,
sonst leider nichts.
Wo ich jetzt noch Probleme habe:
-Die Pflanzen, v. A. das __ nadelkraut haben unter den Amseln in unserem Garten zu leiden.
 Ich mag zwar Amseln, aber es sind halt auch elende Wüstlinge. 
 Relativ oft sind Blätter abgetrennt oder abgeknickt.
 Kann ich etwas dagegen tun?
-__ Schnecken:
 Irgendwie weiß ich nicht, woher ich die bekommen soll. Kleinere Schnecken und Schneckenlaich habe ich 
 jedenfalls nicht eingeschleppt. Und die einzigen Sumpfdeckelschnecken, die es in einem örtlichen Baumarkt 
 zu kaufen gibt, liegen halbtot als Bodengrund in einer Blumenvase. Sonst hätte es noch Posthörner gegeben,
 aber sie werden ja anscheinend gerne von Amseln gefressen. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------

